# 1080p? Are you sure?



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

While reading the HTS review of Wrath of the Titans I noticed several comments appreciative of the 1.85 ratio. Having just watched Avatar on all my screen instead of the 77% viewing area of a 2.40 ratio show, I understand the appreciation. What I don't get is how 2.35 or 2.40 discs can be referred to as 1080P, when the video presentation is more like 1920 x 800. If a true 1080P is 1920 x 1080 (1.78), then shouldn't a 2.40 movie be marketed as 800P? Oh yeah, there is the answer. Marketing.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think they refer to movies as 1080P. They refer to displays as 1080P.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I just checked a handful of movies from my collection, found 3 that claimed 1080p & 16x9 / 1.78:1 / 1.85:1(close enough). 4 that I checked were labeled either 1080p or gave the ratio, but not both. And 10 were labeled 1080p with a ratio of 2.35 or 2.40, which is the point in this thread as being oxymoronic. The most confusing was one labeled "1080p 16x9 Widescreen 2.35:1", and another "English 1080p 1.78:1, French 1080p 2.35:1".


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

phreak said:


> While reading the HTS review of Wrath of the Titans I noticed several comments appreciative of the 1.85 ratio. Having just watched Avatar on all my screen instead of the 77% viewing area of a 2.40 ratio show, I understand the appreciation. What I don't get is how 2.35 or 2.40 discs can be referred to as 1080P, when the video presentation is more like 1920 x 800. If a true 1080P is 1920 x 1080 (1.78), then shouldn't a 2.40 movie be marketed as 800P? Oh yeah, there is the answer. Marketing.


Marketing has nothing to do with it. Blu-ray Discs are all encoded in the 1080p signal format. The aspect ratio of the program is another issue, independent of the encoding format. For a studio to include the actual pixel map of the aspect ratio would only complicate further the disc information for the average consumer. You are not an average consumer and have shown the ability to compute for yourself how many pixels high (sometimes wide with 1.33:1 original progams) the letterbox or pillarbox image is, minus the black bars. 

Additionally, older programs, or broadcast television programs, that were originally mastered in other formats are re-mastered for 1080p release on BD. That might include 480i, 480p, 720p, or 1080i, etc. These programs might have also been mastered in an aspect ratio different than 1.78:1 (16x9). Where a studio made the decision to retain the original aspect ratio, black bars will be included in the 1080p, 178:1 image delivered to an HDTV.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------

